# Why do some people dislike the Tea Party?



## Wake (Jun 15, 2013)

Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.

They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution. 

Yet they're slandered on a day-to-day basis by some people.

What's wrong with the Tea Party, and what's wrong with the people who dislike them?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 15, 2013)

People who profit off of the excesses of oppressive government don't take kindly to those who attempt to tear it back down.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, whats up w/ Karl Rove anyway?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 15, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Yeah, whats up w/ Karl Rove anyway?



The Tea Party folks fight as much with the Republicans in D.C. as they do the Dems.  Not sure why you thought this was partisan.  The OP certainly didn't frame it as such.


----------



## Wake (Jun 15, 2013)

If memory serves, the GOP has had its fights with the Tea Party.

What I'd like to know is whay quite a few left-leaning folks and some right-leaning folks castigate them. Perhaps these same people like having a large government?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 15, 2013)

Wake said:


> If memory serves, the GOP has had its fights with the Tea Party.
> 
> What I'd like to know is whay quite a few left-leaning folks and some right-leaning folks castigate them. Perhaps these same people like having a large government?



because of astro turf groups like FreedomWorks (set up by the Koch Bros), that guy Williams who talked in black face, and the shout-fests that they turned those town hall meetings into a couple years ago for starters


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2013)

It isn't the teaparty anymore.  The initial grassroots organization has been swallowed up by Rovian extremists.  They are taking political heat for voicing unpalatable positions that benefit of the very richest among us.  

They have unfortunately allowed opportunistic, paid hacks to jump out in front of the parade.  These people have no morals, ethics, nothing substantial except for the dollar signs in their eyes.  I'm specifically talking about Rove, Rush, Palin, Armey, Bachmann, etc..


----------



## Wake (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> It isn't the teaparty anymore.  The initial grassroots organization has been swallowed up by Rovian extremists.  They are taking political heat for voicing unpalatable positions that benefit of the very richest among us.
> 
> They have unfortunately allowed opportunistic, paid hacks to jump out in front of the parade.  These people have no morals, ethics, nothing substantial except for the dollar signs in their eyes.  I'm specifically talking about Rove, Rush, Palin, Armey, Bachmann, etc..



I don't know much about this, but if you would please illuminate more of this issue, I'd be willing to consider changing my mind. 

For one, I don't like Palin. She's an embarrassment and sounds like an airhead. Rove, I think, is the hypocritical politician who talks on Bill O'Relliy's show. Or is it Dick Cheney? Bachmann is yet another politician who has her fair share of masks. I don't know much about Rush Limbaugh because time's short, but from the bits of him I've heard he sounds like he full of hot air.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...



Free speech... Smaller government... Reduced government spending and taxes... The U.S. Constitution... Sadly you answered your own question.

Immie


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> It isn't the teaparty anymore.  The initial grassroots organization has been swallowed up by Rovian extremists.



True.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 15, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > If memory serves, the GOP has had its fights with the Tea Party.
> ...



As opposed to the king of Astroturf himself... Axlerod... who utilized and paid whole "astroturf" corporations to push liberal agendas and get democrats ( see Obama ) elected for years...correct?


----------



## Wake (Jun 15, 2013)

BlueGin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Not to mention shady characters like George Soros.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> It isn't the teaparty anymore.  The initial grassroots organization has been swallowed up by Rovian extremists.  They are taking political heat for voicing unpalatable positions that benefit of the very richest among us.
> 
> They have unfortunately allowed opportunistic, paid hacks to jump out in front of the parade.  These people have no morals, ethics, nothing substantial except for the dollar signs in their eyes.  I'm specifically talking about Rove, Rush, Palin, Armey, Bachmann, etc..



So, by this are you insinuating Democrats are different?

Immie


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 15, 2013)

Wake said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



yeah. Repubs don't have people like that..... ADELSON!!! 

Besides, Gingrich is the one who championed $$$ as speech and the resultant _Citizens United_ decision so its a creature of your people's (rw'ers) making


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 15, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



The whole campaign against Sarah Palin was a scorched earth astroturf campaign by the democratic party.  Pardon me if I don't buy into your fake outrage about this stuff all of a sudden.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 15, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't the teaparty anymore.  The initial grassroots organization has been swallowed up by Rovian extremists.  They are taking political heat for voicing unpalatable positions that benefit of the very richest among us.
> ...



Of course, Democrats don't need anyone explaining why we should be rebuilding from the bottom up rather than the top down.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You are delusional and I say that with a grin. 

If you truly think Dems in Washington give a shit about the people on the bottom, you are extremely delusional.

Immie


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> It isn't the teaparty anymore.  The initial grassroots organization has been swallowed up by Rovian extremists.  They are taking political heat for voicing unpalatable positions that benefit of the very richest among us.
> 
> They have unfortunately allowed opportunistic, paid hacks to jump out in front of the parade.  These people have no morals, ethics, nothing substantial except for the dollar signs in their eyes.  I'm specifically talking about Rove, Rush, Palin, Armey, Bachmann, etc..



You are too kind. There was never a grassroots movement.


----------



## Ragnar (Jun 15, 2013)

*Why do some people dislike the Tea Party?*

Election results, 2010...

Republican Governors - +6
Republican Senators - +5
Republican House - +63

Number of moderate "blue dog" Democrats post Tea Party - 0

... so yeah. That's going to bring out the media hate. The message board hate and hell, the IRS hate as well.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 15, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...



There is no malevolence exhibited toward the TPM, justified contempt and ridicule, perhaps, but not malevolence. 

One of the many problems with the TPM is its failure to define what exactly constitutes smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes. If by their definition this means the elimination of needed social programs, appropriate regulatory measures, and funding for education in conjunction with tax cuts for the wealthy while attempting to balance the budget on the backs of working Americans, those with low income, children, retired Americans, and the disabled, then thats not smaller government, thats irresponsible governance. 

With regard to believing in the United States Constitution, theyve also got to believe in and acknowledge Constitutional case law. TPM members cant just make up on their own what they think the Constitution means; the Constitution is not a cafeteria plan, they cant simply pick what they like about the Founding Document and discard the rest. 

Whats wrong with the TPM is its a partisan contrivance of the right, made up mostly of the Old Bush Base, fiscal extremists, and social conservatives. By its members own admission the TPM was made up of some 70 percent republicans and republican leaning independents. Consequently, there is no slander with regard to the TPM, they clearly misrepresented themselves as a diverse cross-section of Americas grass roots, when in fact nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## rdean (Jun 15, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...



Tea Party Doesn?t Even Know What Tea Party Is About


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 15, 2013)

BlueGin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



The thread is about the TPM, not democrats. 

But your inability to address the topic and failed attempt to deflect are understandable.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 15, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I addressed the poster that brought up astroturf campaigns.  So...take it up with him


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 15, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There is no malevolence exhibited toward the TPM, justified contempt and ridicule, perhaps, but not malevolence.



If it is justified you should be able to provide numerous examples of Tea Party violence, and even provide evidence that they used a racial term and spat on that lying sack of shit congresscritter.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> One of the many problems with the TPM is its failure to define what exactly constitutes smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes. If by their definition this means the elimination of needed social programs, appropriate regulatory measures, and funding for education in conjunction with tax cuts for the wealthy while attempting to balance the budget on the backs of working Americans, those with low income, children, retired Americans, and the disabled, then thats not smaller government, thats irresponsible governance.



What makes you think they oppose needed programs? Have they demanded an end to AFDC, SNAP, Medicare, and everything else? 

Didn't think so, so your attempt to defend your position by claiming they did is malevolence, which you just said doesn't exist.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> With regard to believing in the United States Constitution, theyve also got to believe in and acknowledge Constitutional case law. TPM members cant just make up on their own what they think the Constitution means; the Constitution is not a cafeteria plan, they cant simply pick what they like about the Founding Document and discard the rest.



Only if we accept the premise that case law is never wrong.

I don't.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Whats wrong with the TPM is its a partisan contrivance of the right, made up mostly of the Old Bush Base, fiscal extremists, and social conservatives. By its members own admission the TPM was made up of some 70 percent republicans and republican leaning independents. Consequently, there is no slander with regard to the TPM, they clearly misrepresented themselves as a diverse cross-section of Americas grass roots, when in fact nothing could be further from the truth.



You, on the other hand, are not partisan.

Damn, I actually said that with a straight face.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 15, 2013)

Enemies seldom like one another that's what makes war - war.  The nation has divided.  So far the opposing parties are content to seethe and roil without outward violence.   There is the barb, accusations fly from both sides.  All of it trying to stave off the inevitable.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 15, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...



Liberals are Fascists who hate freedom


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 15, 2013)

rdean said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws]Obama Claims He's Visited 57 States - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 15, 2013)

Wake said:


> I don't know much about this, but if you would please illuminate more of this issue, I'd be willing to consider changing my mind.
> 
> For one, I don't like Palin. She's an embarrassment and sounds like an airhead. Rove, I think, is the hypocritical politician who talks on Bill O'Relliy's show. Or is it Dick Cheney? Bachmann is yet another politician who has her fair share of masks. I don't know much about Rush Limbaugh because time's short, but from the bits of him I've heard he sounds like he full of hot air.


That right there disqualifies you for tea party membership.  You have the ability to reason and the intelligence to know the difference between right and wrong.

The "bagger nation", on the otherhand, try's to take part in the politics of this government without educating themselves on the real issues of the day.  Protesting the raising of taxes, when they were actually lowered.  Disrupting town hall meetings on healthcare like little 10 year olds having a temper tantrum.  Marching on Washington just 6 months into a Presidents first term for no apparent reason.

I have absolute disdain for anyone trying to take a job they're not qualifed to have.  You don't have an auto mechanic do your heart surgery. You don't have your gardener play in the NBA.  You don't have a fry cook at Wendy's do your accounting.

And you don't have a guy like this run your country.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't the teaparty anymore.  The initial grassroots organization has been swallowed up by Rovian extremists.  They are taking political heat for voicing unpalatable positions that benefit of the very richest among us.
> ...



Sure there was.  You just didn't like it so you deny it ever existed.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 15, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There is no &#8216;malevolence&#8217; exhibited toward the TPM, justified contempt and ridicule, perhaps, but not &#8216;malevolence.&#8217;



Of course there is.  You're just a dishonest and dishonorable partisan hack so you deny it exists.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 16, 2013)

Let's say that you start a club. Then you place ads all over town, reading: "Are you an angry, middle aged republican? Do you believe that your government wants to enslave you? Do you resent having an African American in the White House? Do you believe that your taxes should be cut in half, as long as it does not impact the services you recieve in the areas of national defense, community infastructure, border patrol, anything having to do with the military industrial complex, law and order, and your own personal social security and Medicare benefits? Do you believe that everything is an evil conspiracy? Are you opposed to anyone with more education than you have? Do you miss Herbert Hoover? Do you despise single mothers, people of color, homosexuals, athiests, and abortion doctors? Do you attend church regularly, leave your dial on AM radio stations, and drive out of your way to eat at Chick-Fil-A? Then come join our club! Meetings are at the community center, first door on the right. Please note: We will be taking names of those that turn to the door on the left."


----------



## rdean (Jun 16, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Or went on state visits 57 times.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 16, 2013)

As many people or more dislike, if not outright despise, liberals so there's really little difference except what side you are on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 16, 2013)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Sure, Deany, sure.

That's not what Obama said, but if that what your Obama Context Filter tells you, there's no way to convince you otherwise


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...


I guess I wouldn't mind looking into them, but Glenn beck and Palin is for them.  Enough said.


----------



## Wake (Jun 17, 2013)

rdean said:


> Tea Party Doesn?t Even Know What Tea Party Is About
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeN0JRFGPD0&list=PLAuvPiX1EQdrIh0Zog5Darz5g0cJuufqq
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUsBvkfQKUw




With all due respect, I never liked it when people do this. Not when you do it, not when my favorite show host Bill O'Reilly does it (through "Watter's World" segment), not when anyone does it. Using the examples of a few to demonize/ridicule the whole has never been an honest tactic in debate.



CrusaderFrank said:


> Liberals are Fascists who hate freedom



Making absolute claims to demonize whole groups don't help anything, either. What you're saying is as bad as saying conservativies are misogynists who hate women. Please, people, stop doing this. All this does is make an already stressful situation worse.



Anyways, I don't know if I'm a Tea-Partier:

1) Neither religious, agnostic, or atheist: just curious and requiring objective evidence.

2) Desires true equality. Neither the Left nor the Right has really provided this.

3) A flat and fair tax sounds good, where every citizen pays the same percentage.

4) Our government doesn't need to spend its money on fringe experiments and programs.

5) People like Eric Snowden and Bradley Manning are good for society, because they make society aware of the lies, the criminal actions, and the massive designs our government would rather hide from us.

6) Nuclear families help society, but there shouldn't be financial benefits for getting married.

7) People should never get 48 hours in prison for killing others. It is an abomination.

8) When the people fear the government, there is tyranny. When the government fears the people, there is liberty. - Thomas Jefferson (Truer words have never been spoken.)


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 17, 2013)

There is no Tea Party. 

There's only the teepotters, bought and now owned by Koch's and ultra-rw fringe nutters like Limbaugh, Beck, Palin.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 17, 2013)

Wake said:


> *
> With all due respect, I never liked it when people do this. Not when you do it, not when my favorite show host Bill O'Reilly does it (through "Watter's World" segment), not when anyone does it. Using the examples of a few to demonize/ridicule the whole has never been an honest tactic in debate.*
> 
> *Making absolute claims to demonize whole groups don't help anything, either. What you're saying is as bad as saying conservativies are misogynists who hate women. Please, people, stop doing this. All this does is make an already stressful situation worse.*



You might want to spend some time in front of a mirror. 

Or not.

Your choice.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 17, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



lol, hows that working out?
8% unemployment it's hard to build anything..


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 17, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Haven't you heard? Flood the Basement Economics is the way to save the world?

Immie


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 18, 2013)

Bottom line - The Tea Party (note the caps) was a good idea but they sold out to the Kochs and became the tea baggers. Worthless dupes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Stephanie (Jun 18, 2013)

luddy getten his hate on?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Wake (Jun 18, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



But that begs the question.

Is the liberal of Washington's time the liberal of our time?


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 18, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



 of course Democrats don't need anyone explaining that...it just IS but reality ISN'T
sheesh, I can't believe they fall for that


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 18, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> luddy getten his hate on?



If you had an argument, you wouldn't have to resort to saying something as stooopid as that. 

Ya wanna try for a real discussion?

Or, just stick with trolling.

Your choice.


----------



## Wake (Jun 18, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bottom line - The Tea Party (note the caps) was a good idea but they sold out to the Kochs and became the tea baggers. Worthless dupes.



One cannot have a fair discussion if one starts at one end of the political spectrum.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 18, 2013)

Wake said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line - The Tea Party (note the caps) was a good idea but they sold out to the Kochs and became the tea baggers. Worthless dupes.
> ...



Look in the mirror.


----------



## Wake (Jun 18, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I'm not on either end of the political spectrum, unlike you, Luddly Neddite. In response to your partisan responses, the issue is about fairness in the political and philosophical arena. If you stand by your convictions, I challenge you to a debate on fairness in the Bull Ring. Oblige me there, and we'll talk a little bit about looking in the mirror.


----------



## Wake (Jun 18, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Luddly, it's ironic that a person with your history of partisan trolling would say that.


----------



## Agit8r (Jun 19, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.



Well, as the organizer of that ACTUAL Boston Tea Party put it:

"We must not conclude merely upon a man's haranguing upon liberty, and using the charming sound, that he is fit to be trusted with the liberties of his country. It is not unfrequent to hear men declaim loudly upon liberty, who, if we may judge by the whole tenor of their actions, mean nothing else by it but their own liberty,  to oppress without control or the restraint of laws all who are poorer or weaker than themselves"
-- Samuel Adams; from an untitled essay in the Independent Advertiser (1748)


----------



## snowdenisahero (Jun 26, 2013)

I like both the Tea and the Libertarians. Libertarians are really true Republicans, or more aptly named Jeffersonians.

People who still vote Republicrat are wasting their lives and all those around them.


----------



## Auteur (Jun 26, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...



Those that gravitate towards the Tea Party tend to be complete cynics, or be completely uninformed.

The idea of an alienated government as the enemy of the people, and an independent citizen freed of any and all social responsibility are concepts that dovetail precisely with the asperations of the ultra-rich in the US (and elsewhere). Small goverment, minimal regulation, and low taxes allows the financially elite to derive the most benefit from society, and to contribute the least possible. Those that have a lot of money do not need the services that come from group insurance or social programs. Those in the middle class, or the less fortunate, do. Not surprising then that the Tea Party is funded and mentored by some of the above more fortunate, in the form of the famous Koch brothers, and others. 

Humans living in society have never been independent of each other to any large degree, and this is even more so in our complex and intertwined 21st century. The idea that regulation can be rolled back, and we can return to some sort of idealized cowboy society is absurd. We only have to look at the example of the 2008 financial meltdown to visualize this. Complexity in society increases, so to its controls. To abandon this means simply to pass on the control to someone else. Does freedom mean passing control from an elected representive to some element of the business or investment community? I don't think so.

Tea Partiers live in a dreamworld, where they think they can live a Hollywood style existence. For the most part, they are people who have neglected to read history, or economics, and so have become vulnerable to the self-serving. Knowledge is power- ignorance is vulnerability.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

The hatred toward the Tea Party from the left, and the hatred for Move On from the right comes from the same place.  It's from a division in the nation that is quite quickly becoming critical.


----------



## BuckeyeAvenger (Jun 26, 2013)

The Tea Party may have started with good intentions, but they have been co-opted by the extremely wealthy, corporate interests and the GOP. The movement has been hijacked and what is left of the Tea Party little resembles the 2007 version. The party leadership welcomed big money from the Koch Brothers, Dick Armey and others and as a result were corrupted.  The Tea Party allowed Michelle Bachmann and other ass-clowns to be their face/voice and when you lie down with dogs, you get fleas. If a GOP candidate isn't enough of a right-wing extremist, then they are threatened with being "primarried" by a Tea Party candidate. This primary threat is steadily forcing the GOP and the country towards the far right (and consequently shifts the political center to the right). Is it any wonder why some people dislike the Tea Party?


----------



## rdean (Jun 26, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...



They don't want free speech if someone else talks.

They don't want their Medicare or Social Security touched.  In fact, these people are so stupid, they think illegal immigrants are getting welfare and food stamps.

They have never read the constitution.


----------



## Friends (Jun 30, 2013)

The attitude of the teabaggers is: cut my taxes; don't cut programs that benefit me; balance the budget. That is not a serious political program. It is like a child telling Santa Claus that she wants all of the toys in the toy store.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 30, 2013)

Friends said:


> The attitude of the teabaggers is: cut my taxes; don't cut programs that benefit me; balance the budget. That is not a serious political program. It is like a child telling Santa Claus that she wants all of the toys in the toy store.



That does not sound like the Tea Party I heard at first.  It does sound like a lot of conservatives I have heard and I will agree that after conservatives got their claws in the Tea Party, it has become difficult to tell the TP from the GOP.

Immie


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Friends (Jul 1, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > The attitude of the teabaggers is: cut my taxes; don't cut programs that benefit me; balance the budget. That is not a serious political program. It is like a child telling Santa Claus that she wants all of the toys in the toy store.
> ...


 
According to a survey, administered by YouGov (formerly Polimetrix) from April 26 - May 2, 2012:
 27.1% of Republicans favor higher taxes on the rich; 
15.6% favor major cuts in military spending; 
13.5% favor major cuts in Social Security; 
15.5% favor major cuts in Medicare;
76.0% support the Tea Party.
http://www.dartmouth.edu/~benv/files/poll responses by party ID.pdf 

The teabaggers claim to be deficit hawks, but they have no serious plan for reducing the deficit. All they have are cliches and slogans. 

Since 1980 most Republican voters have believed two lies Ronald Reagan told them: tax cuts generate more economic growth than tax increases; the federal budget can be balanced by making painless, unspecified spending cuts. No amount of contrary evidence can dispel those illusions.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

BlueGin said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



What campaign against Sarah Palin?

She kicked off the McCain campaign by calling Obama a terrorist.

She's been the one picking fights.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 1, 2013)

the left hates the Tea party because their elected masters goes around calling them extremist... our wonderful VP Biden did it again today, Harry Reid, Pelosi all friggen do it and this is your elected Representatives people.... the Democrat party is made up of nothing but sheep who has to go along with the herd


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...




The Tea Party had my strict attention when they first appeared.  Responsible spending, controlled government, less centralized government, plus they're keeping their noses out of the social issues!  Holy crap, you bet, you've got me, looking forward to this.  

That lasted about two weeks.

It was at that point that I started seeing Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann at rallies and showing strong support.  Uh oh, I thought.  They see the energy and want to grab a piece of it.  And when those three got their teeth in the movement, two things happened:  

First, I started seeing them pushing social conservatism.  And second, the goofy, naive, simplistic, bumper sticker hyperbole that those three specialize in began popping up, too.  Who could possibly forget the classic "Keep Government Out Of My Medicare" rally sign?  This behavior made them, and continues to make them, a terribly easy target for the Democrats.

I was interested until the crazies took it over.  Now, no thanks.  I don't dislike them, but I do think it was a wasted opportunity.  

.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...



Fear.  Those that don't like the tea party fear losing their goodies, so they attack.  And the attack they most often use is "racist".  I've challenged left wingers here to go to any tea party website, read their mission statements and posts and point out the racism they claim is the basis of the party.  Not a single one has done it yet.  You can't.  Why?  Because the tea party wants free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.  That's it.  That's all.  The left wing fears an America like that, so they attack.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 1, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bottom line - The Tea Party (note the caps) was a good idea but they sold out to the Kochs and became the tea baggers. Worthless dupes.



And if there is anyone on this board who is an expert on being tea bagged, it's puddly pillowbite.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 1, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...



Mostly because they're so dumb and misinformed.  

There might be a few benevolent souls in the 'movement,' but overall it's just a group of malcontents who are... Well... Dumb and misinformed.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 1, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line - The Tea Party (note the caps) was a good idea but they sold out to the Kochs and became the tea baggers. Worthless dupes.
> ...



seems that way doesn't it...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 1, 2013)

The teepotters are anti-American, anti-Constitution.

But then, many rw's are as well.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 1, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> ...



And, when they're stupidity is exposed, all they can do it troll internet message boards with silly and juvenile insults. They're too stupid to even carry on a civil conversation.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 1, 2013)

How stupid is a potter?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 1, 2013)

And, they're hypocrites. 

The funny thing is, they're so dumb, they don't even know they're hypocrites.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 1, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The teepotters are anti-American, anti-Constitution.
> 
> But then, many rw's are as well.



Oh how cute, Puddly Pillowbite is delusional as well as stoopid.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 1, 2013)

Friends said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



The survey mentions Republicans not the Tea Party which is who this thread is about so please tell me how your survey applies.  I am not saying you are wrong but I am missing the connection.

For the record, this conservative believes we should raise taxes AND cut expenses.

Immie


----------



## Friends (Jul 1, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


 
My comment includes this statement "76.0% support the Tea Party."

If you think we should raise taxes you are an outlier among Republicans.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 1, 2013)

Friends said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Ah missed the 76% in the skim of your post.  Thank you for pointing that out.

For the record, I am conservative.  I am not a Republican as the Republican Party *might* be a tick to the right of tha Democratic Party, but not by much.  Both parties are corrupt and authoritarian in nature.  They are both seeking power at our expense and besides that both are loaded with naturally arrogant elitists.

This country would be better off if we booted them all out of office and drafted their replacements.

Immie


----------



## PhillyGuard (Jul 28, 2013)

There's a strange dynamic about the Tea Party.  Officially, its platform is just about balanced budgets and government limited by the Constitution.  Nothing about social issues or foreign policy.

The problem is, many people who consider themselves Tea Party members tend to be "social conservatives" and eager warmongers, which is where so many people get turned off.


----------



## Tuatara (Aug 1, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Fear.  Those that don't like the tea party fear losing their goodies, so they attack.  And the attack they most often use is "racist".  I've challenged left wingers here to go to any tea party website, read their mission statements and posts and point out the racism they claim is the basis of the party.  Not a single one has done it yet.  You can't.  Why?  Because the tea party wants free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.  That's it.  That's all.  The left wing fears an America like that, so they attack.


Who cares what the tea party website says. Go to a tea party rally and listen to what the actual tea partiers say. There are many documentaries out there and if you are not shocked from their virol then you need help. People frothing at the mouth comparing Obama to Hitler. Tea Partyers wanting a reduced government and spending is also a big lie or they are too stupid to realize they are lying to themselves. Complaining that the government may spend extra millions to help with healthcare or education yet remain deafly quiet when the previous goverments was spending trillions on wars. The tea partyers are the most misguided, least educated, highly ignorant bunch I've seen ever.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 1, 2013)

Auteur said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> ...



oh dear gawd...tea party think they can live a Hollywood style existence...and they have neglected to read history or economics? from the ages of people at Tea Party rallies, I'd say they LIVED history and through all  kinds of economics..
it is you who doesn't have a clue on people or humans in a society...so spare us


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 1, 2013)

Friends said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



If Immie believes in raising taxes and cutting spending, he should go underground. If he is spotted, he will be hounded out of the GOP.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 1, 2013)

Tuatara said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Fear.  Those that don't like the tea party fear losing their goodies, so they attack.  And the attack they most often use is "racist".  I've challenged left wingers here to go to any tea party website, read their mission statements and posts and point out the racism they claim is the basis of the party.  Not a single one has done it yet.  You can't.  Why?  Because the tea party wants free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.  That's it.  That's all.  The left wing fears an America like that, so they attack.
> ...



so how many rallies have you attended?
and did you get on stage and tell them they are misguided, least educated and a highly ignorant bunch? or you just feel brave on a message board?
you lefties are some of the MOST INTOLERANT and hateful of others with different views if they don't jive with your high and mighty views. and how much has Obama and Democrats spent on his DRONEs bombing people and countries? where are you ANTI-WAR peace loving Liberals now?


----------



## Tuatara (Aug 1, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > so how many rallies have you attended?
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 1, 2013)

PhillyGuard said:


> There's a strange dynamic about the Tea Party.  Officially, its platform is just about balanced budgets and government limited by the Constitution.  Nothing about social issues or foreign policy.
> 
> The problem is, many people who consider themselves Tea Party members tend to be "social conservatives" and eager warmongers, which is where so many people get turned off.



Whats also a turn off is ignorant nonsense about government limited by the Constitution, a meaningless phrase absent any context or reference to case law. 

Its this type of sophomoric schoolboy politics that compels one to not take the TPM seriously.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 2, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Too late, I left years ago.  Once I began to realize they were as authoritarian and corrupt as the Democrats, I told them, Sayonara.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 2, 2013)

Tuatara said:


> I'm not an american but I've seen the documentaries and yet no tea partyers are disgraced by the virol of these people. Please tell me you were up in arms about Bush's bloated spending or are you like the rest. I'm very against what Obama is doing with his continuation of wars and his use of drones. When it comes to American foreign policy no American President is liberal in my view. But the Tea Partyers are not complaining about Obama and the continuous war.
> When you get a group of people who get all their information from Fox News then you are dealing with a highly ignorant group.



I have to say, that if I believed everything written on the MSM, published in newspapers and written in blogs, I would be disgusted with the Tea Party. On the other hand, since I am convinced 98% of that stuff is nothing but hateful lies and distortions, I will wait until I actually see evidence of the hatred supposedly coming from the Tea Party.

And no, I do not associate with them either.

Immie


----------



## Auteur (Aug 2, 2013)

The "Tea Party" represents the very worst of America today. It represents the sort of ignorance, xenophobia, and racism that stems from an uneducated, parocial existence; those that fear what they do not know, and they know depressingly little. To make matters worse, they are goaded on by those who are neither uneducated or parocial, and possess a self-interested cynicism that dwarfs- and would appall, if it were known- TP front liners.

Smaller government? Let's do a reality check here folks. Society has grown in complexity over the years, and "government" has grown in parallel. This is not surprising. Furthermore, electors (if they are willing to read and learn, something not in fashion today) can choose who they want in leadership positions. They cannot choose the corporate elite that holds so much power today. Government waste? How does 50 trillion down the scuppers sound? Yes, that was done by Wall Street in '08- not by government. If there is a choice between greed and bureaucracy, take the latter every time. Bureaucracy can be limited, but greed, unchained, can rise to fearsome levels. Which we have seen.

Freedom? The US is already one of the freest countries in the world ( unless of course you are black, or are found with a microgram of marijuana), and the only constraints in recent years have come from the uber-right, in the form of the Patriot Act, the NSA spying on citizens, and other measures that stem from an ignorant and ill thought out foreign policy, and a xenophobic fear of the outside world, which many even at the top have only a fuzzy understanding of.


----------



## Tuatara (Aug 3, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> I have to say, that if I believed everything written on the MSM, published in newspapers and written in blogs, I would be disgusted with the Tea Party. On the other hand, since I am convinced 98% of that stuff is nothing but hateful lies and distortions, I will wait until I actually see evidence of the hatred supposedly coming from the Tea Party.
> 
> And no, I do not associate with them either.
> 
> Immie


I do not know what the MSM is. I get my details from the many documentaries I have seen and from the actual tea partyers I have met.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2013)

Actually, we love the tea party. What is to dislike about a group that splits the opposition party's vote? Teddy Roosevelt put Wilson in the White House, and they are determaned to repeat the whole thing.

Besides, what is to hate about people who walk around in the rain with tea bags pined to their hats, and tea stains running down their faces and their clothes, while dressed as Indians with tommahawks? I have not been so entertained since the hippies used to do street theater in the late 1960's!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 3, 2013)

Tuatara said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


----------



## Wake (Aug 3, 2013)

Like with all groups in politics, it's really tough trying to trust the TP. A group needs to be simple, transparent, and straightforward in order for it to earn trust. Politicians and political pawns on all sides try to persuade and manipualte the masses with promises in order to bend them to their wills. All of politics is one grand game of deceit and influence for the sole goal of grasping and holding on to power. Stations like FOX News, CNN and the rest are heavy and valuable pieces on the board of politics. People like Sarah Palin, Piers Morgan, Sean Hannity, and Chris Matthews practically contort themselves in order to sway people towards their own agendas.

I can't discern exactly what the Tea Party is or stands for, and _who_ is currently running that show. It's easy to spot a slick politician. There's an old quote out there that states that politicians are better off making promises and later breaking them, rather than refusing to make dubious promises at all. These people are Barack Obama, Chris Christie, and every other politician on the board. I'm unsure about you, but I'm getting fed up with rich politicians who pander and pretend to care about the poor and hardworking people like us. Just imagine if someone who wasn't rich became a politician. Like, say, an honest, salt-of-the-Earth kind of guy. If I recall correctly, one in two politicians are millionaires. These people... they don't really understand the people. They just do the really hard job of pretending to care. 

Broken promises, shifting beliefs, shadow games, all of it is bunk. I'm beginning to think politics should simple be renamed "Dramatic Professionals Angling for Power and Influence."

I don't trust politicians, and I certainly don't trust anyone in the TP who pretends to give a damn about the poor while sipping a $200 glass of wine in their private yacht. And don't even get me started on the TP's blatant hypocrisy on the Edward Snowden/NSA issue.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 3, 2013)

Tuatara said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, that if I believed everything written on the MSM, published in newspapers and written in blogs, I would be disgusted with the Tea Party. On the other hand, since I am convinced 98% of that stuff is nothing but hateful lies and distortions, I will wait until I actually see evidence of the hatred supposedly coming from the Tea Party.
> ...



MSM = Main Stream Media and yes, I had to ask that too about a year ago.  It is comprised of your news networks, newspapers etc.  They can't be trusted worth shit.

Immie


----------



## Statist (Aug 3, 2013)

The Tea Party threatens to rip the Republican Party in half.  The moderate republicans, who are conservative in a more traditional sense (similar to the non-Thatcherite conservatives in the UK), understand that there is very little the republicans can actually accomplish as a minority party, and that the Republicans would lose votes in the event of a government shutdown, (something the Tea Party is willing to risk if it mean defunding Obama-care.)  The moderate republicans understand that if they loose the House in 2014, Obama will get everything he wants for his last two years in office, and are therefore unwilling to do anything which may cost them votes.  The Tea Party, rather than using the shewed and cunning political strategies, chooses to use suicidal, head-on charges in the name of "what's right."  This is why there is a level of hostility from the center-right towards the Tea Party.


----------



## rdean (Aug 3, 2013)

Wake said:


> Observing from the sidelines, I never understood the malevolence directed towards them.
> 
> They want free speech, smaller government, reduced government spending and taxes, and they believe in the United States Constitution.
> 
> ...



Wow, when you put it like that they seem so reasonable.  Then you get into the details and "let him die" rears it's ugly head.


----------



## Intense (Aug 3, 2013)

Statist said:


> The Tea Party threatens to rip the Republican Party in half.  The moderate republicans, who are conservative in a more traditional sense (similar to the non-Thatcherite conservatives in the UK), understand that there is very little the republicans can actually accomplish as a minority party, and that the Republicans would lose votes in the event of a government shutdown, (something the Tea Party is willing to risk if it mean defunding Obama-care.)  The moderate republicans understand that if they loose the House in 2014, Obama will get everything he wants for his last two years in office, and are therefore unwilling to do anything which may cost them votes.  The Tea Party, rather than using the shewed and cunning political strategies, chooses to use suicidal, head-on charges in the name of "what's right."  This is why there is a level of hostility from the center-right towards the Tea Party.



So any Conservative or Republican that doesn't drink your Kool-Aid, is a threat to your illusion of grandeur?  Don't you ever get tired of rolling over and abandoning principle, every time the DNC says "Boo"? Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Statist (Aug 3, 2013)

Not role over, compromise.  As the minority party, the GOP has to compromise if it wants any party of its agenda implemented.  Once the Republicans are back at the helm, the DNC will be forced to work with us, just like we currently have to work with them.  If we lose the next election, 2015-2016 will be hell.  We cant let the DNC win, and if that means holding off on Obama-care, then that's what we should do.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

*Why do some people dislike the Tea Party?*

Fear of their power.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 3, 2013)

Statist said:


> Not role over, compromise.  As the minority party, the GOP has to compromise if it wants any party of its agenda implemented.  Once the Republicans are back at the helm, the DNC will be forced to work with us, just like we currently have to work with them.  If we lose the next election, 2015-2016 will be hell.  We cant let the DNC win, and if that means holding off on Obama-care, then that's what we should do.



From what I have seen on message boards such as this, in the mind of a liberal, compromise means "roll over".  There is no compromise from their side, all others must submit or be considered racists, homophobes, haters of the poor etc. etc. etc.

Immie


----------



## Intense (Aug 3, 2013)

Statist said:


> Not role over, compromise.  As the minority party, the GOP has to compromise if it wants any party of its agenda implemented.  Once the Republicans are back at the helm, the DNC will be forced to work with us, just like we currently have to work with them.  If we lose the next election, 2015-2016 will be hell.  We cant let the DNC win, and if that means holding off on Obama-care, then that's what we should do.



Actually, I'd prefer each acting on conscience. There is a distinction between respectful disagreement, and disrespecting those that believe differently than you, or the Party line. The McCains and Graham's of the World have dropped the ball too many times to have my trust. Try compromise without abandoning principle, for a change. Clearly, the strategy of surrender, is a failure.


----------



## Statist (Aug 3, 2013)

Intense said:


> Statist said:
> 
> 
> > Not role over, compromise.  As the minority party, the GOP has to compromise if it wants any party of its agenda implemented.  Once the Republicans are back at the helm, the DNC will be forced to work with us, just like we currently have to work with them.  If we lose the next election, 2015-2016 will be hell.  We cant let the DNC win, and if that means holding off on Obama-care, then that's what we should do.
> ...



There is no way to win this battle right now.  At least by carrying out a tactical retreat, we live to fight another day.  The Democrats *will not* agree to defund the ACA, which *will * result in a government shutdown, and the GOP *will* suffer for it at the polls.


----------



## Tuatara (Aug 4, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> *Why do some people dislike the Tea Party?*
> 
> Fear of their power.


Fear of their stupidity and the power they can achive with their stupidity.


----------



## Tuatara (Aug 4, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


----------



## Auteur (Aug 4, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Auteur said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Living a long life is not a guarantee of wisdom, not if one's time is spent with Fox News, shock-jock radio, or comic books, or similar. It is sad but true that there are those that squander what intellectual functions they are born with. We live in an age that is awash in information, but look at, for example, some of the posts on this website.

Doing away with essential functions of government, and naively, indeed reverently, ceeding power to the corporate illuminati, packing guns about in big cities, John Wayne style, ignoring environmental imperatives, and doing the other wacky things TP ers favour, is in fact a good indicator of a general ignorance of the world, and a willingness to lead a surreal existence.


----------

